# Corporal James Choi Fatally Injured in Wainwright 31 Oct 2020



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2020)

Info from CDS: https://twitter.com/CDS_Canada_CEMD/status/1322625932239261698

And CAF Public Affairs:

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2020/10/canadian-soldier-killed-while-training-in-wainwright-alta.html



> Canadian soldier killed while training in Wainwright, Alta.
> From: National Defence
> 
> News release
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Oct 2020)

2020 can pound salt.

RIP soldier - and my condolences to the family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## Walt (31 Oct 2020)

Such a tragedy.


----------



## MilEME09 (31 Oct 2020)

RIP troop - remember people no rumors or speculation, wait for official statements.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Oct 2020)

RIP, a terrible day and don't envy the people who have to inform the family.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2020)

R.I.P. - condolences to family, colleagues & friends ....


----------



## CBH99 (31 Oct 2020)

This sucks  


Rest In Peace & God Speed to you, whoever you are.  I've made a mental note to include you in the little pre-bed prayer I try to do each night.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2020)

A tragedy and a loss for family,friends and comrades.


----------



## MilEME09 (31 Oct 2020)

Global news has confirmed the member was with the Royal Westminister Regiment attached to 3 VP.

https://globalnews.ca/news/7434975/canadian-forces-fatality-training-wainwright-alta/


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Oct 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Global news has confirmed the member was with the Royal Westminister Regiment attached to 3 VP.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7434975/canadian-forces-fatality-training-wainwright-alta/



Pro Rege et Patria  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (31 Oct 2020)

RIP soldier. Condolences to family, friends and comrades-in-arms.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Oct 2020)

RIP


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Nov 2020)

My heart to the Westies who lost one of their own.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Nov 2020)

My thoughts are with all family members, friends & colleagues. Rest In Peace.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Nov 2020)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Nov 2020)

Corporal James Choi, a member of the Royal Westminster Regiment, based in New Westminster, B.C., died on October 31, 2020 as the result of a gunshot wound sustained while training at Canadian Forces Base  Wainwright.
Cpl Choi joined the Canadian Armed Forces in 2016 and was a trained infantry soldier. At the time of the incident, Cpl Choi had augmented 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry for a fall continuation training exercise that focuses on core light infantry skills.  He was 29 years old.
Cpl Choi and his fellow soldiers were conducting a live-fire training exercise when the incident occurred. The incident remains under investigation.

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2020/11/canadian-armed-forces-identifies-soldier-killed-while-training-in-wainwright-alta.html


----------



## MilEME09 (13 May 2021)

Canadian Forces member charged in death of army reservist during training exercise
					

Canadian Forces member charged with negligence in death of reservist, who was shot during a live-fire training session




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




A Member of the CAF has now been charged in relation to Cpl Choi's death. Cpl Lars Callsen, of the 3 VP, has been charged with one count of negligence.


----------

